# Oneida Dust Deputy - happy as I can be



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I attach my shop vac to pretty much everything as I work, especially sanding - never without it attached. 

I got tired of cleaning my filter so I got this cyclonic separator after reading reviews and watching the comparison on the woodwhisperer site. 

I'm so happy with this thing. When I get a larger space, I'm absolutely going to get the larger version to hook up to the dust collection system I get. 

If you're like me and frustrated by clogged up filters, then get this. 

http://www.oneida-air.com/category.asp?Id={CC6B6F2A-E3D7-4F18-A53C-B5C357DFE131}


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

I have a small one and absolutely love it. It's paid for itself many times over in $$ saved on filters/bags/hassle. Did you get the kit where you build the little cart? It's very handy to drag it to whatever tool you are using at the time.


----------



## jokker78 (Feb 10, 2014)

I have one too. It isn't worth a damn hooked to a planner the bucket fills up tofast


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

yeah, i wouldnt do that anyway. not a good idea.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

jokker78 said:


> I have one too. It isn't worth a damn hooked to a planner the bucket fills up tofast


I found a guy here who is selling 30-gallon plastic barrels with a removable end for twenty dollars. That worked with my planer. 

I bought the dust deputy and a twenty gallon drum off Amazon for work.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

well that would work. the dust deputy is mainly to use with shop vacs. no way in hell would I hook my planer up to it! total misunderstanding of what the deputy is for.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

gideon said:


> When I get a larger space, I'm absolutely going to get the larger version to hook up to the dust collection system I get.


Good choice IMO as my SDD works like a champ on the big stuff!


----------

